# Happy Birthday, Nun-Translator!



## winklepicker

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Nun-Translator,
Happy Birthday to you!

_1955. A very good year._

xxx


----------



## TrentinaNE

Almost as good as 1956.   

Buon compleanno, cara suora! Ecco una torta adatta alla primavera.

Elisabetta


----------



## Vanda

And almost as good as 1952. People stop hijacking Nun's birthday!


Happy birthday, Nun voadora, I mean, tradutora!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Happy birthday, dear Sister! Wish you life-time welfare. *

*Best wishes,
Ekin*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Happy birthday, Sister


----------



## Kelly B

...and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## JamesM

Happy, happy birthday, Sister


----------



## Etcetera

Happy birthday to you, dear Sister!


----------



## irene.acler

*Happy birthday, Sister!*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sister I will tell you God bless you in this b-day, But I'm sure you are always bless qith his bless.


Bon anniversaire et j'espere que votre souhaites, Comes true!!!!! 

Un petit cadeau de *Mexique.*


----------



## Nunty

Whee! Thank you everyone for coming to my party. Here in the monastery we took a break from daily routine to get down and boogy-woogy-woogy! Then we stopped for a week bit of refreshment... 

Now, of course, it's back to the daily grind... 

Thank you, everyone, for the warm wishes!


----------



## danalto

Auguri, sister!!!


----------



## Nunty

Grazie Danalto


----------



## Jana337

I am late! 

Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám! 

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Oh that's okay, Jana. For party animals like us, what's a day or so?


----------



## cirrus

Late I may be, but sincere all the same: 

Many happy returns!


Steve


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Steve. Good thing we're still partying!


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Hermana.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Sono in ritardo...ma meglio tardi che mai!

Happy birthday, dear friend!


----------



## cherine

Joyeux anniversaire pour une nonne joyeuse et sympa
* عيد ميلاد ســـعـيد *
 ​


----------



## ILT

Oh no!!! I'm late again! I'm glad to see that the party is still going on 

Happy Birthday sister!


----------



## Bienvenidos

You are truly an amazing and insightful forera. I am grateful that you are here, and I thank you for your amazing answers and great personality. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 94kittycat

Oops. Me too, I'm a day late! Me too, I'm glad to see that the party's still going on! 

Thanks so much for your help, Nun-Translater, and happy belated birthday!


----------



## elroy

Kul sane w inti saalme! Inshaala 's-sane 'j-jaay ykuunu 3arabiyyaatek alef alef!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi !
I'm not late for the next one, I hope?
Someone took a pic from you during your frenetic boogy-woogy dance yesterday night. I'm not sure whether you're the one on the left or the one on the right... 
Bonne "année-versaire" Nun-T !


----------



## Nunty

Oh my! I go to sleep and the party just goes on. That is the sign of a truly great hostess, no?

Taking a deep breath... Thank you, RIU, Giannaclaudia, Cherine, ILT, Bienvenidos, 94kittycat, Elroy, Karine! 

Your kind words are delightful to hear, even if exaggeration is the order of the day!


----------



## maxiogee

winklepicker said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday dear Nun-Translator,
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> _1955. A very good year._
> 
> xxx



Oh my! I've missed it by two days!!!! 
Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa! 

You'll just have to imagine that I sent a postcard instead 

Happy birthday kid.


----------



## Nunty

Ego te absolvo, maxiogee. I'll try to imagine you sending a postcard...


----------



## Saoul

Chiedo venia per il ritardo, sorella! Tanti tanti tanti tanti auguri!


----------



## Nunty

Molte, molte, molte grazie, Saoul


----------



## .   1

winklepicker said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday dear Nun-Translator,
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> _1955. A very good year._
> 
> xxx


for all time girls
And soft gentle flights
So far from all fights
When the world was green

But we're not seventeen

We're in the prime of our years
Life now beyond the winge and the whine
from any old mugs
to the brim and the dregs
Are for those with out lives
It is a very good year

.,,


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Nun!

Joyeux anniversaire !

Tu as eu assez de souffle pour tant de bougies? (hi, hi, hi...)

Mes meilleurs voeux et plein de bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nunty

Yes, a very good year, *.,,* . Merci Gévy et... vous en avez eu assez pour les 50 ? 

Anyone just coming in, please don't forget to pick up your hat!


----------



## LV4-26

It's been ages since I last paid a visit to this forum. And look, I missed Sœur Claire's birthday. 
Joyeux Annif, NT ! Ne changez rien.


----------



## Nunty

Well, now that is really a surprise! Thanks for popping in Jean-Michel, and for your good wishes !


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy belated birthday!

I'm sorry to be so tardy.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Chaska. Happy wishes are never tardy.


----------



## Cecilio

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


*


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, Cecilio


----------



## geve

C'est une blague, c'est ça ?? Vous avez anti-daté ce fil exprès pour me faire croire que je ne l'avais pas vu pendant 13 jours ?  Parce que bon, j'ai été absente une petite semaine, mais quand même.  

*My apologies, dear Nun-T, and a happy 19007th day!*


----------



## Nunty

Yes, of course it's just a joke geve. A dream. Continue breathing slowly, deeply... in and out... there is no nun-translator... breathing slowly, deeply ... no birthday... in and out... when I count down to one you will be awake... fully awake, refreshed and alert... five... four... three... two...


----------

